# Update to Windows 8.1.1



## 123111 (Apr 24, 2015)

Don't believe I received updates for Win 8.1.1. PC Settings shows I have Win 8.1. Based on my research of the internet, KB2919355 & KB2919442 are updates to Windows 8.1.1. I have tried to download the updates from Microsoft Download Center and I get a message titled Windows Update Standalone Installer which says "The update is not applicable your computer." Any Ideas on why I can't update?

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Your system will always say Windows 8.1 even if you have 8.1.1.

You don't need K919155, but KB2919442 is one you may need:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2919442

As long as you do your monthly updates via Windows update, you should be all set.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

as previously mentioned, it may already be installed. you can check this by going to control panel, window updates, then view update history.


----------



## 123111 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for response. I have tried to install KB2919355 through Microsoft Download Center and I get a message titled Windows Update Standalone Installer which says "The update is not applicable to your computer." 

Any Ideas on why I can't update? I do continuously receive updates.


----------



## 123111 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry, also tried to install KB 2919442 with same results as KB 2919355.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

123111 said:


> Thanks for response. I have tried to install KB2919355 through Microsoft Download Center and I get a message titled Windows Update Standalone Installer which says "The update is not applicable to your computer."
> 
> Any Ideas on why I can't update? I do continuously receive updates.


did you check to see if it was already installed???? I gave the steps in my previous post.


----------



## 123111 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for response. Checked update history for both KBs 2919442 & 2919355 and they are not there.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

that eliminates that possibility. anyway, there is really no way to tell you why they are not applicable to your specific computer. sounds like the fixes in the update does not apply to your computer for whatever reason. Personally unless it is affecting other updates, I would not worry about it and move on. 

you can do a search for both updates and see what microsoft says about them. You can also download the individual packages and try to install them. However like a lot of things, if you try to force an install of something that is not needed, you could create other problems.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

123111 said:


> Thanks for response. I have tried to install KB2919355 through Microsoft Download Center and I get a message titled Windows Update Standalone Installer which says "The update is not applicable to your computer."
> 
> Any Ideas on why I can't update? I do continuously receive updates.


Windows updates might not be the most reliable feature, but one thing that Windows Update is very good at determining is what is needed for your computer. Does windows update say there are new updates to install?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check to see if they are listed under Control Panel > Uninstall a Program, then select Uninstall an Update with the menu on the left.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

An additional way to tell if you have the update is to look at the changes that the update brings to Windows 8.1

What's new in Windows 8.1 Update and Windows RT 8.1 Update? - Windows Help 

Also, there really is not a version 8.1.1, it is Windows 8.1 update.


----------



## 123111 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for reply. I don't have power and search buttons in the upper-right corner of the Start screen next to my account picture. The paragraph in the link mentions that some types of PCs don't have the Power button on Start. This concerns me because reason is not given so I don't if my PC is one of those types. I have a Toshiba Satellite Laptop purchased in 2013.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There's a difference between Windows 8 and Windows 8 RT.

You should be perfectly fine the way you have your system.


----------



## 123111 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for response.


----------

